# 180KG Bench Press...wooooo yeaaah



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Last bulk (dec 2008) i reached 175kg for 2 reps at a bodyweight of 275lbs

Tonight i reached 180kg for 3 reps at 245lbs!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats mate well done


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Clean smooth reps well done!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

good man what you going for next


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done, as Con said, clean and smooth reps, i'm impressed. You just need to up your deadlift now ........ :whistling:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Very good lift, you strong mofo....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gd lift mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

thats some impressive benching there !


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good lifts mate! at 245 you made that look easy. Maybe a change of focus and powerlifting/strongman may be a new horizon for the new year?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice mate, well done


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Good lifts mate! at 245 you made that look easy. Maybe a change of focus and powerlifting/strongman may be a new horizon for the new year?


Doing some thing for a triple is certainly power lifting not muscle growth training.

I have always mixed the two and its worked well.

Pure powerlifting training would make his physique go backwards so obviously he does not want that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys!

Yes, as con said, powerlifting and bodybuilding can be mixed but not a pure switch.

I think it adds thickness to a muscle group such as the chest/back that higher reps cannot achieve.

I throw in heavy work once every blue moon so 190kg will be attempted in another 6 weeks


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Respect mate

Reps were spot on fella


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome sh1t mate, congrats!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone bigman!! :thumbup1:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

beast! solid form also.

just out of interest, could your spotter bent over row 180kg? if i had that much damn weight over my chest, i think i would have had 2 people spotting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> beast! solid form also.
> 
> just out of interest, could your spotter bent over row 180kg? if i had that much damn weight over my chest, i think i would have had 2 people spotting.


its very unlikely he will lose 100% of his strength through the lift :whistling:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm always moving my finger like you do at 0:11, gotta make sure it's even lol.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MT29 said:


> I'm always moving my finger like you do at 0:11, gotta make sure it's even lol.


ha ha, bit of OCD before a lift never hurt :laugh:

truth is, if i dont get the small things done i wont even attempt the lift :tongue:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha, bit of OCD before a lift never hurt :laugh:
> 
> truth is, if i dont get the small things done i wont even attempt the lift :tongue:


Same here mate!  Congrats on the lift, good luck with 190kg!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*BEEEEYUUUUUUTIFUL!!!!!!*


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice smooth reps, impressive strength.

I hope to get to 180kg for reps one day myself, at 120kg for reps at the moment, a few more years i'll get there


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Great form with big weight. I'm more than a little jealous... Well done, bud.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

thats a lot of weight man, i can only just deadlift that i couldnt imagine myself benching it


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Made it 180kg look easy for 3, 190kg in 6 weeks should be doddle


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Brilliant, nice work mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

STRONG AS FCUK!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good lifting mate, well done


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good video and excellent lift, good spotter too, so many times you see a spotter just standing on the deck and would not manage to lift the weight if emergancy occured, your spotter was very much at the ready and above the weight. well done guys. :thumbup1:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done fella


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Nice one man, i think you could of squeezed 1 more out  prob wouldnt of looked as smooth and effortless as it did though! :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fair play,, nice solid reps, impressive!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

wicked mate, respect is due.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

as Van said, you looked strong, like you might have another one in the tank


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good stuff mate,some power going on there 

Recently started trying out flat bench,first time in over 10 years doing it,was fkn laughable was struggling with 120kg first night lol worked up to 180kg inside a few weeks but sacked it as it just gives me nothing but pain in the delts,i'm just not cut out for it,incline seems to work better for me


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers everyone!

Weeman, i do prefer incline bench but i seem to get a real good chest pump from heavy flat bench.

I've suffered shoulder niggles in the past so always get someone to hand me the bar so i'm not unracking behind my head at the weird angle


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done bro!! Thats no mean feat 4 plates each side!!! Great lifting...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff pal


----------

